# novak brushless ??



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

i am planning on buying my 2 sons novak brushless systems for x-mass but need some questions answered before i do it..
what i am currently looking at is the novak ss 4300 10.5 motor . 

now the other novak system say they can run either the brushless or brushed motors but this does not? looks to be the same esc??

how far can this be upgraded to? i think the 5800 motor but thtas why i ask.

i would need a different esc to run the velociti series of motors correct??

i remeber hearing about running a fan on the esc to help cool it when they first came out, is this still needed?

ow forgot to say these are for racing. my 2 son's race in stock truck class.

thank you

matt


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Matt. The Novak Super Sport will run brushlees motors only. The Super Sport+ will run brushed and brushless. The Super Sport series will only run the brushless stock motor, 10.5, or the 8.5 motors. You would have to buy a GTB in order to run a velociti series motor. If you run a 10.5 or the stock motor you will not need a fan. You should only run a fan if you run a 6.5 or lower. Hope this helps.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

If it is for racing then depending on what is legal will tell you what motor, but I would suggest getting the gtb seperate and then getting whatever motor suites the class they run. The GTB will end up costing about $30-$40 more in the end but the quality and expandability to faster motors is well worth it not to mention the resale value if you ever decide to sell it will be better.

the 13.5 would be the closest thing to a stock brushed motor, just a tick faster

the 4300 is every bit as fast as a 19t brushed motor in a quality set up car

hope that helps


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

cola , brain 0525 thanks for the reply's good points in both..

matt


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I would recommend the GTB's also. Mostly because of the ability to later run the faster motors. But, they are also smaller and lighter than the SS. There is practically zero difference in performance compared to the SS or SS+. I have seen that on the track. Chances are you will never run a brushed motor again though once you get them set up with brushless!

Have Fun!


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

so will there be any performance diffence between the gtb and ss esc's with the same motor say a 10.5?? and can the gtb do the limited rpm / torque settings? i know the novak site mentions rev on both but did not mention the limited settings?

matt


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The GTB doesn't have the "sportsman" limited RPM mde in it, but that mode really didn't do what it was supposed to anyway. All it did was limit RPM, but full torque was still there, so the car still accelerated hard up until it hit the RPM limit. It didn't make the 4300 or 5800 drive/run like a stock.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I've ran all three Novak's: SS, SS+ & GTB. GTB hands down. There is no limit on the motor if you decide to go with a hotter motor later on.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

so in other words if i want stock performance i'll have to getthe 13.5 motor, am i reading this correctly?? 
my oldest probably could handle a little more speed, but my youngest would have alot of issues.. plus the youngest has alot to learn before i give him some real power..

any issues with any of these systems i need to warned about before hand??
matt


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

You can be confident with the Novak stuff. Especially running the 4300 and 13.5 motors.


----------

